# Engine Mount Replacement Instructions



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Does anyone know where I could find instructions (with pictures) on how to replace the engine mounts?
1993 Sentra GXE with 1.6L engine with a/c.

Thanks.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, when I get my CD service manual I'll see if there's any in that. The only one that's tough is the rear dogbone mount (often referred to as the firewall mount). The front dogbone, tranny, and pully side engine mount are all easy. Just make sure you don't take the bracket off of the tranny on front dogbone mount, it's not necessary and it's easy to cross thread because of the aluminum.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Cool..
I have a book manual but there's nothing in there about it - which is quite surprising.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

the passenger side mount, u might need to get pressed out at a shop. unless u figure out someway to get it out. and make sure u have something holding ur engine up while ur mounts are lose.


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

no need to get it pressed out, it gets out easily, need to hold the engine from below with a jack and a piece of wood.
the toff one is the one close to the firewall, you will need to remove the cross member. during re installation, allingning it will be a real PITA.
BTW, the mounts retainning your engine from falling are the two on each side, the mounts retaining your engine from rotating are the front and rear.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

oh well mines and my buddies took about 2 hours each after my friend constructed some weird design to press it out with shop materials. and i did not know about how the sides hold the engine up and the front and rear help it keep from rotating. that would have come in handy when i was doin mines. it took me about 1 hour to get the firewall one on. it really is a PITA


----------

